# Dubai police traffic fines, Abu Dhabi car registration



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I am a bit puzzled about the procedure for paying traffic fines here in Dubai.
I received a parking ticket and i am trying to pay it through the cash deposit machines of NBD but every tim i try i get a "Payment not possible at this time" message. I tried with several different machines and the message is always the same.
Then i tried using the police website, I can see the fine when i submit my plate number and i can select to pay it, but the procedure is asking me for File number and registration number of my car which i do not have.
May be that the problem is that my car is registered in Abu Dhabi?
I tried to call the police traffic department number, but only Arabic and Urdu languages apparently are understood....

anyone that went through the same or knows something more about it?

Cheers.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you tried the booths in the malls, i know there's one in Deira City Centre, you can pay there, or at least speak to a real person.

Just one thought though, why pay it now? Just wait until it's time to re-register it and pay them all then?


----------



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Have you tried the booths in the malls, i know there's one in Deira City Centre, you can pay there, or at least speak to a real person.
> 
> Just one thought though, why pay it now? Just wait until it's time to re-register it and pay them all then?


Thanks for the reply.

Want to pay now because on he fine there is written that i have to pay within 15 days or otherwise extra charges will be added... ?!

However thanks for the advise of the booth. do you know if there is anyin Ibn Battuta mall?

Cheers.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I pay my fines online unless if they are accompanied by black points, it's very convenient. Have you tried? Just make sure to keep the print out of your payment and drive safely !!


----------



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I pay my fines online unless if they are accompanied by black points, it's very convenient. Have you tried? Just make sure to keep the print out of your payment and drive safely !!


Hi,

yes I tried to do it online but when i try to pay i am asked to enter File number and registration number.
I do not know what these numbers refer to. My car is registered in Abu Dhabi.
So I do not know what i have to enter. I can use my registration number of Abu Dhabi but still the file number is unknown to me...


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

My file number is on my vehicle registration card


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

biancanevo said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes I tried to do it online but when i try to pay i am asked to enter File number and registration number.
> I do not know what these numbers refer to. My car is registered in Abu Dhabi.
> So I do not know what i have to enter. I can use my registration number of Abu Dhabi but still the file number is unknown to me...


When you go on line to pay, the file number that's asked for is written as such on the base of your car registration card ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The other option is to pay it at the Bur Dubai Traffics Department on Sheikh Zayed Road. I have previously been issued with a fine by Dubai POlice for a car that was registered in AUH - went down to the Traffics Department and got it sorted.


----------



## abtruce (May 30, 2010)

Am pretty sure you cant pay in in the ATMs since those accept only Dubai registrations. 

Am not sure why your are unable to do it on the website though.

Anyhow, since your car is registered in Abu Dhabi, you can pay it on the Abu Dhabi police site 

I cant post the url since I am new here. Google for Abu Dhabi police fines and you will find it. 

Enter your unified traffic symbol which should be on your registration card (and your DL if thats from Abu Dhabi as well)


----------



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

I managed to sort it out.
I logged in the Abu Dhabi police website and I could pay them.
The problem is that I tried to log in Abu Dhabi police a few days after I got the fine and it was not there, so i got convinced that the two systems were not linked and that i had to pay the fine in Dubai. 

Thanks everyone for helping.


----------

